

The Pylons Project Announces Web2Pyramid - hector_santiago
http://web2pyramid.pylonsproject.org/

======
tibix
I don't understand all this hatred against web2py. For some months I've been
working on it and I didn't found it any harder, slower, nor unsafer than other
frameworks. Can somebody please finally give me reasons not to use them?
Instead of a simple "Don't use it. You'll have major headaches in the future",
like in <http://us.pycon.org/2011/schedule/presentations/152/>

~~~
ubernostrum
The biggest problem is that web2py openly encourages learning practices which
do not transfer over into general Python programming and, in fact, are the
literal _opposite_ of how actual Python programmers work. Things like magic
imports seem great at first, of course, but in the long run A) get you lost
quickly if you ever have to write real Python and B) have the same problem any
bit of hidden magic does: sooner or later something's going to go wrong and
you're going to have one hell of a time figuring out which bit of implicit
"helpful" code is causing it.

~~~
pbreit
Has anyone actually run in to this problem or is it speculative?

~~~
viraptor
It's like running with the scissors. I'm not sure if anyone ever hurt
themselves that exact way, but any grown up person knows it's a bad idea and
you should not try it (or a similar action). If the general idea can be
explained and makes sense, do you really want to look for specific examples
where doing the opposite failed?

You could probably check the number of questions about php's autoloader on
stackoverflow to get an idea why magic is not good.

------
sigzero
Oh now, that ain't right. lol

------
beaumartinez
This is an April fool's, right?

------
cookiecaper
Not sure I "get it". Is this just a move away from paste?

